
Ask HN: How will the recession affect those working in tech? - apache99
How will a global economic recession affect those working in tech? In my country South Africa we can already see the effect. Companies wanna pay less for more and a huge amount of restructurings are happening.
======
daleholborow
Companies will want to pay less for more and you'll see a huge amount of
restructurings happening.

